# Kaşgarlı Mahmut'un Türkçe sözlüğü



## ancalimon

Bu sözlükte sadece Türkçe kökenli sözcüklere yer vermiş. Bazı harflerin içeriği oldukça az.

Mesela D, L, N harfleri sadece bir sayfadan oluşuyor. R ile başlayan bir tane sözcük var.

Hadi D ve T nin birbirine benzeyen yapısı var.. Ama L, N ve R harflerinde neden bu kadar az sözcük var?


----------



## Black4blue

Her dilde çok ya da az kullanılarn harfler vardır, hiçbiri eşit kullanılmaz. İngilizcede de Y ve Z harfleri birkaç sayfadan oluşuyor. X ise birkaç tane.
Benim tamamen kendi düşüncem ise şu. Öz Türkçedeki çoğu kelime bildiğimiz gibi bir fiil kökünden geliyor. Bu fiillerin çoğu da yansıma sözcükler. L, N, R gibi harfler de yansıma sözcüklerin başına pek gelmiyor olabilir.


----------



## er targyn

Because  Proto-Turkic word couldn't begin with L,N,R,Z,V,M,P,H and ş,ğ. There is one exception: ne. In Central Asian languages sound shifts occured: #d>t, #g>k, #b>m (in words containing nasals) and later ğ>v>w, g>y (or disappears at the end). He describes also #y>c in some dialects. Sign # means initial position. Non-initial d in his language shifted to voiced th, while in Oghuz it shifted to y.


----------



## er targyn

By the way, where can I download easily searchable "Divan"?


----------



## ancalimon

er targyn said:


> By the way, where can I download easily searchable "Divan"?



Unfortunately it's not online. I have a Turkish translation of the book in Latin letters printed by KABALCI.


----------



## wiseperson

er targyn said:


> By the way, where can I download easily searchable "Divan"?




maybe this link can help you;
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...3b/divanu.html

by Toronto University.


----------



## er targyn

Teşekkür ederim!


----------

